# Glock 23!!!



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

hahaha new piece for me, and its a Glock 23 Gen 3. I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet, but hopefully tomorrow. So can I get some feedback from some fellow 23 owners or people with experience with the gun? This is my first Glock, and have never had any experience with one. I keep hearing how Glock is #1 so I couldn't help but try it out.
Thanks
45Sidekick


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I hate to be the one to say this And trust me I'm gonna catch alot of flak on this but Why would you buy a Plastic gun lol I'm sure all the glock lovers are gonna rag me. But toys r us has a good sale on plastic guns I bet cheaper price too lol ... I'm just messing with you 45sidekick. Sounds like you are happy with your purchase and I hope you enjoy it nothing more than getting the gun that you really wanted. Have fun Shooting and have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.
JBarL


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol well plastics the new thing, plus this is my second polymer framed gun. Maybe it wont disappoint me lol. Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I am sure that there was some stalwart swordsmen ragging the new fangled musketeers "why would you possibly want one of those smelly, noisy toys when you could have a good solid sword?" A lot of swordsmen had to die for the message to get through. Steel guns are nice, I own several, but technology moves on and newer materials improve and become standard. I like to look at my "steelies" but if the shtf I would want my Glock. I have had personal experience with what a Polymer pistol can endure when my Glock 22 went into a tornado. Recovered 6 months later from 12" deep into the clay it is still working today. My steel guns did not do so well, I now have newer ones because the old ones were ruined. I will always own steel guns because i love to shoot them and look at them, but the Glock 22 or 23 will always be my "Zombie" gun! It isn't as pretty but I know I can rely on it.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I bought a Glock 27 first; I toyed with buying a G23. But I saw Hickock45 do incredible shots with both weapons and the G27 seemed easier to conceal. I'm now thinking I should have started with the G23 and then gotten the G27 later. 

I have Glock's own holster. It is cheap, well-engineered and the weapon hugs the body well. It will work even better with the G23 as the extra barrel length will snug the grip up against your body. It is about $12.00 and don't let anyone tell you that a leather or Kydex holster works better--they may look better, but they don't seem to work better. My guess is that it is good for 2 to 4 years use. I'll let you know as I progress. 

I have a Galco ankle glove for this also and it is quite good. I also have a Bianchi 100 Professional for inside the waistband carry. That works well too, but not as comfortable as the Glock holster. If I'm dressed for it I will always wear the Glock at the 4:00 position using the Glock holster.

Congratulations on the new gun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The G19 and G23 are quite simply tools, but very good tools at that!:mrgreen:


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

The Gun Bias Song - YouTube


----------



## JerryMac (Dec 4, 2011)

Love my Glocks, sure your going to enjoy it, Not a Glockophile, but hey, they have a good track record, thats for sure, and have never had a faillure with mine, but also love my Colts. Kimber, Taurus, Smith.....think you get the jist.... I love my guns, and hope you grow to love yours too....you chose a fine one there.....

Only two defining forces have ever offered to die for you, Jesus Christ and the American GI. One died for your soul, the other for your freedom.


----------



## rust47 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a Glock 23 gen 3 and I love it. It is the right size for me and is very comfortable to shoot. Shoot the heck out of it and enjoy.


----------



## gunslingin_hurdler84 (Jun 21, 2011)

I just bought a gen3 G23 and i tried shooting it straight out of the box and the slide never catched after emptying a magazine and it jammed once (around 100 rounds). Took it home and tore it apart to clean it and oil up the slide and the next day it did the same thing just not as much. The slide would only lock back every now and than. So I took it to the dealer and they are saying it's because I didn't clean it good enough?? 

Any new information would be helpful! My 1911 shot fine out of the box and have never had a jam and same for my S&W ar-15! Im kinda baffled I couldn't do the same with a GLOCK!!


----------



## everready (Jan 1, 2011)

It sounds like a problem with your magazines. The mag follower isn't making full contact with the slide lock. Mark your mags and track which one give you problems.


----------



## gunslingin_hurdler84 (Jun 21, 2011)

I only have the two mags that came with it and it happens with both. The dealer said i have to shoot 100 more roinds than clean it really good again?? Im gonna try that today and see what happens but i have a feeling its more than it being dirty.


----------



## everready (Jan 1, 2011)

Take the slide off of the frame. Insert a magazine and see how it interacts with the slide stop lever. Also check the spring for the slide stop lever. Is it properly positioned under the upper frame pin?


----------



## gunslingin_hurdler84 (Jun 21, 2011)

The slide stop lever works fine when i inser my magazines and it seems to be fuctioning fine but im not too familierwith glocks..im going to bring it to a gunsmith today and see what he says. 
Ill let you know what he says


----------



## gunslingin_hurdler84 (Jun 21, 2011)

The gunsmith says that it could be me possibly limp wristing it but im holding it firm with 2 hands so i dont think thats it..but ive been shooting 165 grain rem. Umc winchester white box and american eagle..i bought a box of 1ø80 grain but i figurr thay isnt the case..i guess if its still doing it ill have to send it to glock


----------



## everready (Jan 1, 2011)

Will it lock open when you just insert an empty mag and pull the slide back?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

If you make no other changes/mods to your G23, give real serious consideration to this one. Replace the target trigger (it's serrated) with a smooth faced trigger (the one that comes with the G22). Your index finger will thank you for this.


----------



## hyfly1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have put well over 1000 rounds in my Gen 3 G23 with absolutely no problems. It sounds to me like you just bought a lemon. I would get the factory involved. I know people who seldom, if ever, clean their Glocks, with no problems. It is a very reliable pistol. Get it factory serviced or replaced under warranty and enjoy.

I carry in a Comp-Tac minotaur IWB holster. It is very comfortable and it conceals very well. I also have a Blackhawk Serpa CQC holster which is very comfortable, and I like the retention system. Unfortunately, it does not conceal nearly as well as the Minotaur.

Stay safe.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

my first gun was a glock 23 with the OD green frame and since i sold it 4 years ago I been missing it, I found a used unfired black frame G23 so i snatched it up for $375.00


----------



## candyson (Jan 16, 2013)

The Glock 23 Gen 3 has a new and modern look. You can easily avail feedback from some fellow 23 owners or people with experience with the gun. You can easily catch a lot of flak with your plastic gun. These guns usually have less price as compared with other guns. 
__________________________
glock guns for sale cheap


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

candyson said:


> The Glock 23 Gen 3 has a new and modern look. You can easily avail feedback from some fellow 23 owners or people with experience with the gun. You can easily catch a lot of flak with your plastic gun. These guns usually have less price as compared with other guns.
> __________________________
> glock guns for sale cheap


The gen3 Glocks have effectively looked the same since 1998 when that generation was introduced. Some will argue that the gen3 Glock is the ultimate Glock design made. I don't know this but all of my Glocks are gen3's and all have been flawless. My primary carry gun is one of my gen3 G23's which I have modified to fit my specific wants, needs, and desires. It is accurate, dependable, and fits my carry requirements probably better than any other gun in my carry stable.


----------



## dugweb (Mar 6, 2013)

plastic is a fact, since its here to stay for a while - we have to play with it, as well.. metal is metal and maybe plastic is the new metal, we all hate it, but its everywhere period, but dont we hate every new thing that is made? right? in the past steel? then came what... plastic,, we have to adapt to new things and new products, some of us will whine and cry.. but in the long run technology will win.. right? we have to adapt, to new things, to other ideas to further this game. period..


----------



## dugweb (Mar 6, 2013)

and shit- my glock 23 is on the money- light - well made, and hell pop 1000's of 40 cal caps - damn good, might i add. - there is prob better 40's out there, but hell I love my tupperware gun.. - why- it always works! period!


----------



## dugweb (Mar 6, 2013)

one last rant.. a glock is like a 350 chevy motor, everyone likes or hates it... but remember, you can drive and modify the hell out of a 350 chevy small block right? others say no get a ford big block... but what really can kick ass cheap and hold up? a small block chevy? right? unless you have way more cash to get a custom big block, and thats prob a a SIG... do the math..


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

My first Glock was a 1st gen G22, my second a 19. I still miss the 22. It was the only pistol I ever owned (I'm 
more a revolver guy, but have owned more pistols over the years) that never failed in any way. It was a sweet, soft-shooting piece. But I had to sell it in a financial crisis. The 1st generation grip suited me perfectly, better than the second. I haven't even handled the third and fourth, but they seem to generate some strong opinions either way.


----------



## dugweb (Mar 6, 2013)

and might i add tupperware makes prob the best lil plastic containers made to this date right? to which all others are rated? as a handgun- plastic is here to stay, or call it polymer plastic, hell who really cares? if its kev reinforced plastic or nylon? one day tech will invent a new ploymer and im sure we will all hate it as well, its all a love + hate thing, as long as we keep going forward!


----------



## dugweb (Mar 6, 2013)

or think of it like this, you have a cute - sweet 2012 camaro, all polished up, and some dumb ass with a lil 64 malibu SS with a 350 - single carb blows you a way. and you think how can that be possible? I have this new up to date perfect firearm,, hum, think... perfection, hum simple, light, and quick, has blown me away... really?


----------



## candyson (Jan 16, 2013)

I have bought a gen 3 G23 and i have started shooting for it .The slide never catched after emptying the magazine and it got jammed once.
_______________________
glock guns for sale cheap


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

dugweb said:


> or think of it like this, you have a cute - sweet 2012 camaro, all polished up, and some dumb ass with a *lil 64 malibu SS with a 350* - single carb blows you a way. and you think how can that be possible? I have this new up to date perfect firearm,, hum, think... perfection, hum simple, light, and quick, has blown me away... really?


I assume you do know that this car did not exist in 1964 in this configuration. (just offering a little something).


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

candyson said:


> I have bought a gen 3 G23 and i have started shooting for it .The slide never catched after emptying the magazine and it got jammed once.
> _______________________
> glock guns for sale cheap


If you mean the gun never went into slide lock after the last round, there are a few things to check. Is one of your thumbs hitting the slide stop? Have you tried different magazines? Is the slide stop spring installed correctly (has to be hooked under the tail pin, not over it?

How did it jam.... can you describe this?

I have two gen3 G23's, one of which is my primary carry gun, and have never had any problems with either of them. The one I carry did have two stovepipes but I know exactly what caused those and it wasn't the fault of the gun. You may very well have other things going on with yours that need to be checked.


----------



## RONWEN (Dec 15, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> I assume you do know that this car did not exist in 1964 in this configuration. (just offering a little something).


Not to mention the cars of the 60's were in no way comparable in quality to the current U.S. cars.

My Gen3 Glock 23 has had no issues what so ever although I haven't put as many rounds through it as some of my others.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RONWEN said:


> *Not to mention the cars of the 60's were in no way comparable in quality to the current U.S. cars.
> *
> My Gen3 Glock 23 has had no issues what so ever although I haven't put as many rounds through it as some of my others.


In some ways, some of them were better... quite a bit better. I'm thinking of the supercars of the day. Pontiac GTO, Chevelle SS396, Oldsmobile 442, Phymouth Satellite 426 Hemi, and others. I grew up back then and well remember the time. I had an original supercar, a '66 Chevelle 396/360 and had a ball with that car.

BTW, they were never called "muscle cars" back then. That term appeared later after the supercars disappeared from the scene.


----------



## RONWEN (Dec 15, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> In some ways, some of them were better... quite a bit better. I'm thinking of the supercars of the day. Pontiac GTO, Chevelle SS396, Oldsmobile 442, Phymouth Satellite 426 Hemi, and others. I grew up back then and well remember the time. I had an original supercar, a '66 Chevelle 396/360 and had a ball with that car.
> 
> BTW, they were never called "muscle cars" back then. That term appeared later after the supercars disappeared from the scene.


They sure were fun! If you define better as faster I agree however I worked for an auto dealership all through high school -- I remember constant tuneups, points plugs, condensers, ignition timing, sticking chokes, valve jobs, ring jobs, seals, etc. 
In those days it would be uncommon to take a drive & NOT see a cars(s) burning oil. At ~25k miles valve jobs were normal. If you lived in the snow belt you had to trade cars every couple of years to stay ahead of the rust.
If 60's muscle cars were available today (built to 60's design & tolerances) I would rent one occasionally but I would own the latest and greatest. Very few products haven't improved over that time period -- whatever happened to TV repair shops?

True, there are fine old firearms pre-70's that are incredible but most people can't or don't want to pay the price in today's dollars.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RONWEN said:


> They sure were fun! If you define better as faster I agree however I worked for an auto dealership all through high school -- I remember constant tuneups, points plugs, condensers, ignition timing, sticking chokes, valve jobs, ring jobs, seals, etc.
> In those days it would be uncommon to take a drive & NOT see a cars(s) burning oil. At ~25k miles valve jobs were normal. If you lived in the snow belt you had to trade cars every couple of years to stay ahead of the rust.
> If 60's muscle cars were available today (built to 60's design & tolerances) I would rent one occasionally but I would own the latest and greatest. Very few products haven't improved over that time period -- whatever happened to TV repair shops?
> 
> True, there are fine old firearms pre-70's that are incredible but most people can't or don't want to pay the price in today's dollars.


My remarks about American supercars of the 60's was directed at mechanical components such as clutch assemblies, engines (think strength), manual transmissions, and rear ends. Launching your street machine on the 1/4 mile every weekend, perhaps 12-20 times during time trials and eliminations, power shifting your Muncie box through second, third, and fourth gears (I never did this... I speed shifted). This sort of abuse requires machines made of sterner stuff. The old adage; win on Sunday, sell on Monday was true.

The supercars of that era were, dollar for dollar, the best value you could find. And even a few had excellent brakes, worthy of even many of today's cars.... IF you checked the right box when ordering (really, there was no box on the order form). When I ordered my Chevelle, I selected sintered matallic brake linings. Good for over 100,000 miles, they were the best available at the time on GM supercars.

However, what you say about many modern cars is true. There is some really fine machinery out there and I have one sitting in my garage.


----------



## Trekman (Feb 3, 2013)

Sometimes you just get the lemon. I bought a M-11 (P228) Sig Sauer and it kept failing to eject. I got rid of it and bought a G23. I hope to have better luck with the 23. I do have a G30 and it rocks. I think Sig's are over rated and too expensive.


----------



## Trekman (Feb 3, 2013)

Glocks are great. I have a G30 and a G23. Both are accurate and reliable. Never had a mis-feed, or FTE. These are the most reliable guns I have ever owned. I have owned a Sig that would FTE about every 100th round fired in it.


----------

